# Yanmar YN3810D Injector line



## Leldon Lockart (Aug 12, 2020)

I am trying to find a #3 cylinder injector line for my YN3810D tractor. So far I am having no luck. If anyone knows where I can get one or have one made please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Have you tried Hoye? The part number for #3 on the 336 is 121250-59830. Although I am not sure I wouldn't doubt your 3810 is the same. #3 is the front (radiator end). Just making sure we are on the same page. There are some Google hits on that part number.


----------



## Leldon Lockart (Aug 12, 2020)

Yes. They are trying to find me a used one. Thanks for the PN though, been trying to find that. What I am calling the #3 is the cylinder/injector closest to the drivers seat


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

That would be part #121250-59810 on the 336. Next to drivers seat.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Leldon Lockart said:


> I am trying to find a #3 cylinder injector line for my YN3810D tractor. So far I am having no luck. If anyone knows where I can get one or have one made please let me know. Thanks.



Try Fredricks
https://fredricksequipment.com/product-category/ym-series/ym3810/?filter_chassis=fuel-system 

On the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group on GroupsIO, our Wiki page has this section among others ....


*PARTS FOR OLDER USA YANMAR MODELS, GRAY MARKET AND JOHN DEERE SIBLINGS
Most listing here allow for local parts pickup. Please call first in this covid19 era. *

*FREDRICKS EQUIPMENT*
1312 South Bethel Rd. 
Decatur, AL 35603
PARTS HOTLINE - 256-751-3555 
email - [email protected] 
NEW On-Line SHOPPING - https://fredricksequipment.com/shop
Yanmar; YM / FX / F / Ke, John Deere / Kubota / Iseki / Mahindra / Others 

*HOYE TRACTOR PARTS INC.*
2099 US Hwy 287 E
Iowa Park, TX 76367
PARTS HOTLINE - 940-592-0181
Contact page - https://www.hoyetractor.com/contact.htm 
On-Line Shopping - https://www.hoyetractor.com/select-model.htm 
Yanmar Parts / John Deere / Yanmar Marine engine parts 

*SOUTHERN GLOBAL*
404 First Street North
Wiggins, MS 39577
PARTS HOTLINE - 866-742-5748 Toll Free
email - s[email protected] 
On-Line Shopping - https://www.southern-global.com 
New parts for Yanmar / John Deere / Others
Japan Tractor Salvage Yard
Engine overhaul/rebuild kits

*NCW TRACTOR PARTS*
2237 W. Gowan Road 
Unit 160 
North Las Vegas, NV 89032 
On-Line Shopping - https://www.ncwtractorparts.com 
PARTS HOTLINE - 866-582-1172 Toll Free
Contact page - https://www.ncwtractorparts.com/index.php?main_page=contact_us 
Japanese Tractor Parts for many makes and model brands

*STEVENS TRACTOR PARTS*
3715 Highway 71 
Coushatta, LA 71019
PARTS HOTLINE - 800-333-9143 Toll Free
email - [email protected] 
On-Line Shopping - https://www.stevenstractor.com 
Japanese and Domestic Tractor Parts for many makes and model brands
Engine overhaul/rebuild kits

*WEAVER'S COMPACT TRACTOR*
22 Fish Hatchery Rd
Shippensburg PA 17257
PARTS HOTLINE - 717-477-9332
On-Line Shopping - https://www.compactractorparts.com 
Japanese and Domestic Tractor Parts for many makes and model brands

*ALL STATES AG PARTS*
10 Ellefson Dr 
De Soto, IA 50069 
email - [email protected] 
PARTS HOTLINE - 866-609-1260 Toll Free 
On-Line Shopping - https://www.tractorpartsasap.com 
13 Locations for tractors and parts, 10 salvage yards, and 2 repair centers all in the Mid-West
Japanese and Domestic Tractor Parts for many makes and model brands 

*SHEAFFER'S TOWN & COUNTRY TRACTORS INC. *
320 Palmyra Rd
Dixon, IL 61021
PARTS HOTLINE - 815-284-3226
email - [email protected] 
On-Line Shopping - https://www.japanesetractorparts.com 
Japanese and Domestic Tractor Parts for many makes and model brands 

*TRACTOR JOE PARTS*
14385 23 Ave N 
Plymouth, MN 55447
PARTS HOTLINE - 888-860-9096 Toll Free
On-Line Shopping - https://www.tractorjoe.com/yanmar 
Strong Yanmar Gray Market parts provider
Offers a comprehensive selection of equipment and parts for US Yanmar & Yanmar Gray Market tractors


AND if none of these sources can help you, then contact: WKY Japan tractor salvage in Kentucky. 
*WEST KENTUCKY TRACTOR PARTS*
6375 Joppa Landing Road
Kevil, KY 42053
Toll Free 800-564-0567 
https://www.japanesecompacttractor.com 

*Welcome to West Kentucky Tractor Parts*
We are a Japanese compact tractor salvage yard. We have been in business since 1987 serving the agriculture community. We specialize in quality used and rebuilt tractor parts.

We have a large inventory of numerous makes such as, Allis Chalmers, Bolens, Case, Ford, Hinomoto, Iseki, John Deere, Kioti, Kubota, Massey, Mitsubishi, New Holland, Satoh, Shibaura, Suze, White and *Yanmar.*

We offer same day shipping on most orders, knowledgeable sales staff and truck freight discounts. We ship UPS and most truck lines daily. We also buy salvage tractors. If you have one that you would like to sell, please call us for a bid.


Knowing what to look for as it's the 1st injector line, you are in better shape now.


----------



## Leldon Lockart (Aug 12, 2020)

Wow thanks Maverick. This is a super resource list.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Leldon Lockart said:


> Wow thanks Maverick. This is a super resource list.


There is so much more posted at the YTOG site actually. 

Keep being a member here on TF and also join the LARGEST Yanmar Tractors Owners Group with members in North America, Africa, UK, France, Australasia/New Zealand and Eastern EU. 

https://yanmar-tractor-owners.groups.io

Just because you own a Yanmar Gray Market machine doesn't mean you have to go it alone. Our membership has well over 45+ years of experience with these models. The Yanmar Gray Market has a huge support parts network vs. any other gray market brand out there like Mitsubishi or Kubota.


----------

